# Google mistook MJ searches for net attack



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Web giant Google has admitted it thought the sudden spike in searches for Michael Jackson on Thursday was a massive, coordinated internet attack, leading it to post an error page on Google News.

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/148727,google-mistook-mj-searches-for-net-attack.aspx


----------

